# Raccourcis sortie son



## ambrine (16 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir, j’ai besoin d’aide pour réaliser un raccourci qui va rediriger le son vers une boom Bluetooth.
Cette boom sert à toute ma famille, et quand je veux me connecter, je dois aller dans les réglages Bluetooth, puis sélectionner la Boom.
Comment réalise-t-on cette programmation dans un raccourci ? 
Merci d’avance pour votre aide [emoji4]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

Sans doute comme ceci (post en bas de la page) :





						Sujet unique - Vos meilleurs raccourcis
					

Purée, je viens de tester. Donc l'arrêt d'une alarme ne permet pas de lancer un raccourci automatiquement chez moi.  :banghead:  Je te propose donc de faire comme moi : planifie le mode "Ne pas déranger" chaque jour et utilise le pour lancer ton raccourci. L'automatisation sans confirmation...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## ambrine (17 Avril 2020)

Merci pour votre réponse mais ça ne marche pas.... le système ne veut pas transmettre le nom des Bluetooth non Apple qui ne sont pas déjà connecté. L’action définir la sortie son ne marche qu’avec les périphériques qui sont déjà connectés...

Il faut donc une fonction Bluetooth qui connecte à un appareil déjà référencé dans le système, et ça je trouve pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

Effectivement, il faut ajouter l'appareil une fois connecté dans ce raccourcis. Ensuite on peut l'utiliser.


----------



## ambrine (17 Avril 2020)

Ce qui en limite l’intérêt, puisque par défaut à la connexion d’une enceinte Bluetooth, elle est automatiquement sélectionnée.....


----------

